# Paying at Péage



## Mardie (May 14, 2007)

Hi hope someone can help. Been trawling the forums but can't seem to find the answer to my question although its probably hiding in there somewhere. Been to France previously and struggled with paying at paeges even leaving change behind as getting so flustered.

Does anyone know if any credit/debit cards work in the tolls / petrol stations, or would a pre-paid card work, if so which one would you recommend. We have tried to use credit cards in the petrol stations but with no success so always ended up paying cash.

It would be really nice not to have this worry in the future and just be able to put a card in the slot.

Thanks if you have the answer.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Marie.
Generally yes is the answer. But as all things in France there is an exception.

Occasionally only a French CC works on some petrol stations and other automated machines. But this is becoming less so now.

Ray.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes we have mainly used our Tesco credit card but always have our debit card if needed. Our friends have used a pre-paid cash card on tolls as well. I always keep a fair bit of cash handy just in case there is a problem though.

Jan


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,ve struggled with a visa card more than once however when using Mastercard its worked everytime.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We make a point of always paying tolls by credit card. They just swipe the card, no pin so its very fast. We also pay for fuel that way at the kiosk.

UK credit cards are not recognised by some (most) self service pumps. We have found non that accept any of our cards.

Aire barriers in some places also accept debit/credit cards.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mardie - not criticising but you have spelt _Peage_ incorrectly (it is not paege).

That could explain why your search was fruitless.

In real French it is _Péage_.


----------



## empidog (Sep 1, 2010)

*Debit card for tolls etc*

I've used my Visa Debit card for toll. fuel in France, Belgium, Italy last year and Belgium last week for fuel...1.30 Euros per Ltr for diesel..!!!!, but I had cash back up for the tolls, it was a bit of a pain reaching across as I was driving on me own...


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

After you have been distracted at the booth don't do what I did last summer.
When the financial transaction was complete and the woman said goodbye I looked out at the clear road ahead and put my to the floor.
Up to that point I didn't realise that some barriers can hide from view under your bonnet. 
It flew at least 50 yds up the road and I can still remember the sight, in my rear view mirrors, of the woman walking back to her booth with the barrier over her shoulder.
The French don't always seem to share our sense of humour.
A bit of Tcut took the marks off.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Even if you are LHD, you have to climb down from the cab to pay in cash, but UK debit/credit cards will work, provided you are happy to pay a £1 handling charge for what may be a €2.50 toll.

I suggest the following technique if there are no staff, especially if you are RHD:

As you approach the toll, turn on your hazard lights and go as far to the right as you can.

Get out of the cab and walk round the back of the van, shrugging apologetically to anyone behind and scratching head.

Pay in cash.

Get back in, smiling with apparent relief and drive off, switching off hazard lights.

P&L


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes that is a wonderful way to do it. :lol: 
touch of their own medicine.

cabby


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> Even if you are LHD, you have to climb down from the cab to pay in cash, but UK debit/credit cards will work, provided you are happy to pay a £1 handling charge for what may be a €2.50 toll.
> 
> ...


YES - exactly our strategy! The key is, do not get flustered! What seems like an age to you is in fact only a few seconds and we have found that motorists caught up behind either ignore us completely and chat on with their passengers, smile indulgently (stupide Anglaises!) or on one occasion even got out to help under the mnistaken impression that we did not know what to do. I knew, it just took a little longer with a RHD vehicle.
In the MH I have found it generally quicker to get out and walk round even with swmbo next to me - at the height of the passenger seat it is too high for her to reach down to car level and not quite high enough for the higher situated slots.

8)


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> provided you are happy to pay a £1 handling charge for what may be a €2.50 toll.
> 
> ...


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We've not had problems with Visa debit or credit cards in France in the last couple of years even using an automatic fuel pump on a Sunday.

At the toll booths make sure you both put on your seltbelts completely before driving away as I believe the gendarmes may be waiting to pounce - not sure about needing a hi-viz vest if you get out of the vehicle  

Steve


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Mardie said:


> Hi hope someone can help. Been trawling the forums but can't seem to find the answer to my question although its probably hiding in there somewhere. Been to France previously and struggled with paying at paeges even leaving change behind as getting so flustered.
> 
> Does anyone know if any credit/debit cards work in the tolls / petrol stations, or would a pre-paid card work, if so which one would you recommend. We have tried to use credit cards in the petrol stations but with no success so always ended up paying cash.
> 
> ...


Never had a problem on the toll roads when using Mastercard. Not had any problems when using Mastercard or Visa in supermarkets for fuel or food.

We have had trouble when trying to use a UK CC when buying fuel from an unattended fuel station such as Total or Esso.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I approached the Peage toll and was towing a small trailer.
The lady in the Booth then decided it was her lunch break and 
just walked off the job.
The queue then started moving to the next toll, caused a right 2 and 8, I can tell you, luckily a really nice 4x4 with UK Plates let me reverse after taking off the trailer and rehitching before I joined the next Toll queue which then proceeded to refuse my visa card as it was a card only toll. luckily the other half used her card and it worked.
After this we made sure whilst approaching the kiosks that we had enough currency. Caused a bit of stress though from then on.
Clive


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I've never got charged a fee for my Halifax visa unless for a cash withdrawal?

Personally I'd rather pay cash, and hand it to a person! But I've yet to have a card refused at a Peage if there was no choice. And not at a self service pump for years either!

O/T A while ago I was in a big queue and thought it was a manned hut. When the lorry in front of me pulled away there was no one there, an empty hut and the card machine. At the time I didn't have a credit card, and with a big queue behind I panicked a bit, and since my little low sportscar could probably fit under the barrier I rolled forward a bit to see. Huge sirens went off, alarm bells, flashing lights the works, including a barrier up out of the floor! Two Gendarmes made a bee line from the office, while the lady who had just popped out of the hut next to me came back!  I acted all calm as if nothing untoward had happened, and strolled round the back of the car to the left hand side (much easier now I'd rolled forward a bit, the reason I had done it of course!), and handed over all of a few Euros.
One Gendarme indicated I should pull over, he gave my car a good going over, particularly the gps (one of the first Garmins) to see if it was an illegal radar detector, and breathalised me!
Won't be doing that again!


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

I've never had a problem with Egg Card (visa) or Lloyds Master Card in either tolls or petrol stations throughout most of europe. Take the point though on the handling charge (hadn't thought of that)!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

BillCreer - sorry to hear about your mishap at the barrier - have a look at this clip for a good laugh.

www.streetfire.net/video/ferrari-driver-vs-barrier_380458.htm


----------



## spannermanwigan (Jun 28, 2010)

best cure dont use toll roads use national routes much prettier and just as quick. and best of all dont take cash or credit so no possibility of refusal


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> Even if you are LHD, you have to climb down from the cab to pay in cash, but UK debit/credit cards will work, provided you are happy to pay a £1 handling charge for what may be a €2.50 toll.
> 
> ...


Be careful it does't work the way it did for me when I was solo in my car on business a few years ago. Pulled up at booth leaving gap between car and barrier. Got out of car (RH side) and walked briskly around front of car towards booth, whilst inserting my hand into inside jacket pocket to retrieve wallet. Observed gendarme standing between booths draw his pistol and start towards me aiming said pistol at me. Penny dropped in my mind as I realised he thought I was about to draw gun and rob booth. Penny dropped in his mind as I pulled out wallet and he noticed my car was RHD. Sighs of relief and smiles all round as I paid the lady in the booth. I somehow managed to avoid heart attack as I drive off and reality sunk in as to what had nearly happened . . . 8O


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

P&L[/quote]

Be careful it does't work the way it did for me when I was solo in my car on business a few years ago. Pulled up at booth leaving gap between car and barrier. Got out of car (RH side) and walked briskly around front of car towards booth, whilst inserting my hand into inside jacket pocket to retrieve wallet. Observed gendarme standing between booths draw his pistol and start towards me aiming said pistol at me. Penny dropped in my mind as I realised he thought I was about to draw gun and rob booth. Penny dropped in his mind as I pulled out wallet and he noticed my car was RHD. Sighs of relief and smiles all round as I paid the lady in the booth. I somehow managed to avoid heart attack as I drive off and reality sunk in as to what had nearly happened . . . 8O[/quote]

A bit off the subject (in fact well off ). About 15 years ago I walked into the Foyer of the building in which I worked and went for the card key in my inside jacket pocket. The computer room that I was working in was on my immediate right and as I walked in I noticed a big party coming towards me and some of them braking into a run.
Those running towards me were stopped by the computer room door closing behind me (good timing).
I went about my work, wondering what all that was about, later that day I heard about a security alert involving the Duke of Kent.
To this day no one has approached me about the incident??


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

*Paying at French Toll Booths*

I'd just finished applying for a Caxton FX (Euro) card when I spotted this discussion. Caxton warn in their 'know before you go' section that their card does NOT work at toll booths.
Bon Voyage!


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

zoro said:


> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

The last company I worked for sent me to the Pyrenees area of France at a 1 hour notice to head for Heathrow. A car had been booked for me at Toulouse Airport etc. A complete B up with the car and I ended up with a Smart car.
Got to the peage heading for Tarbes. No hotel booked, getting late etc. and completely stressed out. I only had a credit card which would not work and a 100 Euro note which she would not accept.
Told to reverse the car and go to another booth, all in French. The lady behind would not move and kept blowing her horn. I lost it and told her where to put the horn and associated vehicle.
The gendarmes came over to help, by threatening to arrest me. I explained that I could not get the car in reverse anyway and the lady would not move.
In a Smart car you have to have the handbrake on to go into reverse. No one told me and I had driven forward out of the airport space.
I have used the same peage on holiday and still come out in a cold sweat when I approach it.


----------



## Trippytinker (Feb 17, 2011)

If you are worried about paying at tolls you can 'rent' a Liber-t box that means you can drive straight through like the locals. tolltickets
There is a small charge but it's quite reasonable if you use the toll routes and want to avoid the hassle of stopping. It debits your UK credit-card and you can pay at the end of the month.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We travelled all the toil roads through France to La Nucia and used Tesco Card all the way no problem.
We were in our Autotrail and never knew though until we got home that we paid higher rates than we need to.
Is that why sometimes the ticket comes out on the top on one and the bottom on another??


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just pay in cash or card at a manned booth.I have never had a problem with any Visa or Mastercard cc. I use Santander Zero or Post Office cards.No commission on either and good exchange rate on Euro.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Payage*

When in France do as the French do. Bill-hooks to everybody else. Let em toot there horns and wave their arms around! You are in front let em wait and don't panic. A demain


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For your own piece of mind and a really 'cool' dealing with the toll booths, nothing beats paying by card. Which card depends very much on the commission they charge. We transferred cash into Nationwide and used their Debit card. They now charge commission on each transaction, so our next move will be to use a Post Office pre-paid card which at the moment is commission free.
Being belt and braces types we carry more than one card, some debit and some credit, but have so far never had a problem paying at toll booths. Lloyds Debit certainly worked everywhere we have been but they charge commission now.
Alan


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The OP must be very unlucky, or have odd cards.

I have never, in France Spain or elsewhere, ever, had a card refused for peage, fuel, attended or automatic.

I carry a variety of cards, debit, charge and credit, and use them at random.

I alway let my card issuer know in advance.

maybe that is part of the problem?


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

rosalan said:


> They now charge commission on each transaction, so our next move will be to use a Post Office pre-paid card which at the moment is commission free.
> 
> Check this out! We used this card, pre-loaded, for 2 months last autumn, but PO told us that from Nov 1st 2010 it was *illegal * to pre-load a credit card. They've repeated that info since our return. That's why we're applying for a Caxton. (No help at toll booths, though - see above; but we avoid the tolls when towing a car behind the motorhome, anyway - too expensive.)
> 
> Another tip, which we picked up somewhere and followed: when shopping, if using a pre-loaded, no-charge card, get cash from the ATM and use that to pay for the shopping - saves issues at the checkout.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

What is it to do with the retailer and how would they know if the card was pre loaded?

Not aware that pre loaded cards are illegal, whats the difference between a preloaded credit card and a debit card with no overdraft facility, apart from consumer protection issues?

There may be money laundering questions over paymenst in, but that is a card issuer question, not a retailer one.

Taking advice from P&O about credit cards?

Moneysupermarket.com list 10 or more and tells you the costs and advantages, nothing about illegality there

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/prepaidcards/


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Pre loaded credit cards are not illegal - in fact some providers eg Virgin, specifically offer a special pre loaded card.

I think perhaps other card providers, eg Post Office, ban the pre loading of their own cards - fair enough.


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

Misunderstanding!

The issue was the Post Office credit card, and I typed PO = Post Office, not P and O = Pacific and Orient!

I was hoping to warn folk that thinking you could transfer £1,000 or so onto your POST OFFICE credit card just before you go abroad might not work - they've twice told me I can't do it anymore. 

I did ask why it was OK to use, eg, a Caxton card and they said they couldn't comment on another bank's product. Caxton said their card isn't a credit card - that's the difference. I don't understand money, anyway - just trying to help.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

No problem - I read it as PO cards but just wanted to clarify the availability of other pre loaded cards.

Can I also be a bit of a pain, and a bit of a pedant?

P&O is Peninsula and Orient - sorry about that but I got caught out once in a pub quiz, gave the wrong answer and have never forgotten the correct one.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

OK I was jesting with the &, but if we are going to be truly pedantic, it is Peninsular


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Daughter had/did have a prepaid Post O. card bought especially for a NY trip last year. Got a letter a fortnight ago saying that they were closing the facility and enclosing a bar code to go to any PO and draw out the outstanding balance.

No further explanation or warning.

Dick


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have to admit the reason any one would want to use a pre pay card defeats me, unless they cannot get credit or open a bank account. Its a bit like travellers cheques or taking cash with you bought at Travelex at the airport for a very poor rate.

OK I can see the benefit over cash, but you can open bank accounts with debit cards which do not charge commissions and also give a decent wholesale exchange rate, if you cannot trust yourself with a credit card, but a credit card is better, easier and likely to be more widely accepted than either and again you can choose a card with no commission and wholesale exchange rates and have up to 56 days interest free, ie the chance for two wage packets have come in before you have to pay. And if you are cute you can get 6 monts interest free on all purchases as well. Spread the load.

Please enlighten me?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think their popularity and indeed the reason for their existence is to serve those that either cannot or choose not to have a bank account. Many reasons for that, bad credit record, no fixed address etc. Not to suggest that everyone who uses them are in those circumstances.

Dick


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

thieawin said:


> I have to admit the reason any one would want to use a pre pay card defeats me, unless they cannot get credit or open a bank account. Its a bit like travellers cheques or taking cash with you bought at Travelex at the airport for a very poor rate.
> 
> OK I can see the benefit over cash, but you can open bank accounts with debit cards which do not charge commissions and also give a decent wholesale exchange rate, if you cannot trust yourself with a credit card, but a credit card is better, easier and likely to be more widely accepted than either and again you can choose a card with no commission and wholesale exchange rates and have up to 56 days interest free, ie the chance for two wage packets have come in before you have to pay. And if you are cute you can get 6 monts interest free on all purchases as well. Spread the load.
> 
> ...


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I "think" I covered the reason you give under "not being able to trust yourself with a credit card"

I have had the misfortune to lose a credit card abroad, the thieves ran up £2,000 in 24 hours around Barcelona. I had informed the police, got a report number, and telephoned, reverse charge on a landline number, not the 0800 one, my card protection service and it was all taken care of.

The way they worked was to use on toll booths and then at petrol stations, to guage what the floor limit was (this was pre chip and pin)and then to use in shady restaurants on old manual card machines, sharing the false £100 bill chit by exchanging for cash in the till with the waiter. I asssume the proprietor took the burden for them not clearing an above floor transaction with his card processor and the money credited to his account was debited a month or two later when the perpetrators were long gone.

Pre paying just £100 is pointless, surely. So if you prepay a full holidays worth of spenmds and the card goes you are nearly as much in the mire as if you had taken cash and it was stolen.

My partner had his mobile stolen whilst in Berlin and whoever took it ran up £1,000 of calls before I could stop it, less than 36 hours, Manx Telecom were not as sympathetic or kind. In those days they did not operate a 24/24 or 7/7 report service, they do now! It happened on a Saturday night and it was Monday morning before we could report

I ring up my card providers. They always ask what country and can only do 2 or three at once, but I found out that most of them list Europe as a single country, which gets over most problems. I agree I would never do on line, except in extremis


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree £100 is a bit daft, but was only an example! If you could set up a certain amount added to maintain a minimum balance? Who knows.

And since I've never been to extremis I can't comment on the internet security there, sorry.


----------

